# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Máy bơm ly tâm dùng trong thực phẩm

## thanhvinhspro

Các dung dịch thực phẩm lỏng có, đặc có như: bia, rượu, nước mắm, tương cà. Để có thể bơm được tốt và ổn định trong quá trình sử dụng, ta cần một loại máy bơm chuyên dụng. Đặc biệt, vì đây là bơm thực phẩm nên thành phần cấu tạo cũng như tính năng phải đảm bảo chứng nhận FDA an toàn thực phẩm.

Hiện máy bơm được tin dùng và sử dụng đạt được các tiêu chí khắt khe trên là khá ít. Nổi bật nhất hiên tại trên thị trường là máy bơm ly tâm trục ngang thương hiệu Donjoy uy tín. Nhờ sử dụng nguyên lý lực ly tâm và năng lượng thủy động nên sản phẩm có thể đáp ứng tốt nhu cầu khách hàng

*Cấu tạo đặc biệt chuyên dùng bơm thực phẩm*

Trục bơm: thường được chế tạo bằng thép hợp kim và thường sẽ được lắp với các bánh công tác qua các mối ghép then.
Bộ phận hướng dẫn vào, hai bộ phận này thuộc thân bơm thường
Bộ phận hướng dẫn ra được đúc bằng gang và có hình dạng xoắn ốc.
Ống hút: hai loại ống này điều có thể làm bằng gang đúc, hay cao su.
Ống đẩy.

Các bộ phân được thiết kế một cách chi tiết và được làm từ hợp kim thép nên khả năng chịu nhiệt, ăn mòn trong mọi môi trường thực phẩm là vô cùng tốt và bền bỉ

*Đặc điểm nổi của máy bơm ly tâm*

Máy được làm hoàn toàn từ inox 316L.
Máy có thiết kế dễ dàng và làm sạch tại chỗ.
Máy có khả năng chịu được nhiệt độ trung bình  của chất lỏng lên đến 230 độ C.
Linh phụ kiện thay thế luôn có sẵn và được nhập về thường xuyên.
Máy đạt tiêu chuẩn giấy chứng nhận FDA của cục quản lý thực phẩm và dược phẩm Hoa Kỳ.

Các dòng máy bơm Donjoy chính hãng đang có giá rất tốt tại SPRO

*1. Bơm ly tâm trục ngang bơm thực phẩm Donjoy KS10 1.5 inch*



THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT

*BƠM LY TÂM BƠM THỰC PHẨM*

- Mã sản phẩm: KS10

- Hãng sản xuất: Donjoy

- Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc

*THÔNG SỐ CHI TIẾT
*
- Lưu lượng: 12 m3/h

- Tại cột áp max: 20 mét

- Kết nối hút xả: 1.5”/1.5”

*VẬT LIỆU
*
- Đầu bơm: Stainless Steel 316L

- Cánh bơm: Stainless Steel 316L

*KIỂU PHỐT*

- Phốt mặt chà Silicon Carbide (Single surface), SIC/SIC/Viton

- Số lượng phốt trên bơm: 1 bộ

- Motor: 1.5 KW / 3 phases / 380 V / 50 Hz / 2900 rpm

- Motor Cover: Stainless Steel 316

- Đệm chống rung: Cao su

*XEM THÊM*:  spro.vn/bom-ly-tam-truc-ngang-bom-thuc-pham-donjoy-ks10-1-5-inch.html

*2. Bơm ly tâm trục ngang bơm thực phẩm Donjoy KS15 2"/1.5"*



*THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT*

*BƠM LY TÂM BƠM THỰC PHẨM*

- Mã sản phẩm: KS15

- Hãng sản xuất: Donjoy

- Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc

*THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT*

- Lưu lượng: 15 m3/h

- Tại cột áp max: 22 mét

- Kết nối hút xả: 2”/1.5”

*VẬT LIỆU*

- Đầu bơm: Stainless Steel 316L

- Cánh bơm: Stainless Steel 316L

*KIỂU PHỐT*

- Phốt mặt chà Silicon Carbide (Single surface), SIC/SIC/Viton

- Số lượng phốt trên bơm: 1 bộ

- Motor: 2.2 KW / 3 phases / 380 V / 50 Hz / 2900 rpm

- Motor Cover: Stainless Steel 316

- Đệm chống rung: Cao su

*XEM THÊM:*  spro.vn/bom-ly-tam-truc-ngang-bom-thuc-pham-donjoy-ks15-2-1-5.html

*CAM KẾT KHI MUA MÁY BƠM LY TÂM DONJOT TẠI SPRO*

Giao hàng tận nơi, tận tay khách hàng.
Hàng đúng mẫu mã, đúng công suất và đầy đủ phụ kiện đi kèm.
Không giao hàng cũ, hàng kém chất lượng, không đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm định.
Nếu có bất kì hỏng hóc lớn sẽ có mặt trong vòng 48h (kể từ khi liên lạc).
Hiện nay SPRO còn có cung cấp thêm các dòng máy bơm công nghiệp khác. Máy bơm định lượng, máy bơm bánh răng, máy bơm màng từ các thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Yamada, TDS,...




Cần tư vấn miễn phí hoặc đặt hàng, vui lòng liên hệ:

- Mr Phước( 0962 073 945 )
- Ms Thanh ( 0965 570 643 )
- Mr Phú ( 0986 954 423 )
- Ms Hường ( 0909 115 704 )


SPRO.VN - Kênh cung cấp thiết bị công nghiệp và dân dụng trực tuyến

[CENTER]TP HỒ CHÍ MINH

Địa chỉ: 167 - 169 Bình Lợi (Nơ Trang Long nối dài), P13, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh

Điện thoại: 028 3553 4298 - Fax: 028 - 35 534 310

Facebook: Facebook.com/SproStore

HÀ NỘI

Địa chỉ: Số 39 Đường Ngọc Hồi, Quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội (Gần bến xe nước ngầm)

Hotline: 0964 063 553 (Mr. Đạo) - 0975.382.253 (Ms. Bình)-0982.025.853(Nghĩa)

----------

